# Τι δύσκολο να βρεις καλό τίτλο!



## Leximaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται να πεις στην παρέα ότι θα πας διακοπές! Σας φιλώ, λοιπόν, σταυρωτά γιατί μετά από μια δεκαετία και βάλε φεύγω επιτέλους για τις πρώτες διακοπές όπου θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι offline (ναι θαύματα συμβαίνουν). Όποιος θέλει κάτι από Κοπεγχάγη, στείλε ηλεμήνυμα! :)

Επιστροφή στις 22 του μήνα αλλά από αεροδρόμιο θα πάμε κατευθείαν στο εξοχικό όπου θα δοκιμάσω τη σύνδεση μέσω Βόνταφον (σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας!). Όσοι πιστοί μετά τις 22 δεν έχετε παρά να έρθετε μέχρι τον μακρινό Ωρωπό/Μήλεσι για να σας κεράσω καφέ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2010)

Καλή ξεκούραση :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2010)

Καλό ταξίδι και χαιρετισμούς στην όμορφη Κοπεγχάγη!


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2010)

Άντε να δεις τη γλύκα τού offline!

Σταυρωτά!


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Καλές διακοπές! 
Με Lego, μια και πας Δανία. ​ 
Summer Nights (Grease) - John Travolta + Olivia Newton John


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2010)

Καλές διακοπές!


----------

